# ADA live demo in the UK



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2020)

Hi guys

Anyone fancy coming along and see how ADA guys do there scapes.

I know its on a monday but if any one that can make it let me know we can sit together and catch up. Super excited
https://l.instagram.com/?u=https://...3Y2fxoFuQigeXqRFLE36AmWxN6lU_n8qqo8V0W3fHrMZ6

Tickets are available online.
https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/the-world-of-nature-aquarium-tickets-90596248819

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## papa_c (3 Feb 2020)

Would love to but sadly the link is showing sold out


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2020)

Oh no that was quick. Sorry about that mate


----------



## steve Short (3 Feb 2020)

would of liked to attend that


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2020)

Seem like alot of people are attending. In 4 hours tickets are sold out all 80

Im gona find out if that is for seats only and see if you can still come but stand


----------



## FJK_12 (3 Feb 2020)

Managed to get a ticket! Turns out my suspicions this would sell out quickly were true... I almost waited for a couple of days before buying.


----------



## howanic (3 Feb 2020)

Me too! Thank you Ryan for mentioning it


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2020)

That great you got a ticket mate
Ada wanted everyone to be seated so unfortunately you can't turn up to stand and watch


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Feb 2020)

Hey Ryan, there is a good bunch of older members going that you'll know, you wont be lonely fella 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2020)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey Ryan, there is a good bunch of older members going that you'll know, you wont be lonely fella
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fantastic. This going to be a good day out with friends and aquascaping


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Feb 2020)

Should be a good one.  Thought it would sell fast and apparently sold out within 4 hours!

See you there Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2020)

Stu Worrall said:


> Should be a good one.  Thought it would sell fast and apparently sold out within 4 hours!
> 
> See you there Ryan


Hello mate. I can't wait


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Feb 2020)

I'll see you there too


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'll see you there too


Awesome tim. About time we met


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Awesome tim. About time we met


Feel like we never met it been that long lol


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Feb 2020)

It's definitely been a while Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Feel like we never met it been that long lol


Last time was at destination aquatics when roy was stuck in traffic for hours. He made it after we all went home. Bless him


----------



## Deano3 (4 Feb 2020)

Bet it will be good catch up and laugh and good to watch the ADA people at work.

Wish i was going  i may try to travel down to a one this year if i get a chance but i live up newcastle way.

Enjoy it everyone.
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (4 Feb 2020)

Hope some one videos the event. 
We never have ADA events in the US


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2020)

Will be there too  happy days


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Feb 2020)

awesome. we can meet up and you can be my tour guide


----------



## Ady34 (4 Mar 2020)

Not jealous at all


----------



## Siege (4 Mar 2020)

They cancelled it yet? #coronavirus


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Mar 2020)

I’m praying not


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Mar 2020)

Siege said:


> They cancelled it yet? #coronavirus


Unfortunately, the way the virus is spreading it's a foregone conclusion...


----------



## Siege (4 Mar 2020)

Put a bin bag on your head, stay outside and look through the window.  You’ll be fine then.......!


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Mar 2020)

Maybe they'll hand these out at the entrance...


----------



## Siege (4 Mar 2020)

Haha.

You missed off the ADA sticker and the price tag!

Whole suit in a silver colour, pinsettes for hands. Perhaps a wabi kusa stuck on the top as well.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Mar 2020)

hi all

i hope they won't cancel the event it be a shame.

unfortunately the virus has caused a huge problem all around the world. sick of hearing the word corona virus. every where i go people look at me and ask of im Chinese haha. but when i say NO they automatically go on about it.

i don't like the fact that they think all asian has got the virus. it can be anybody now. it a shame really. there was a young lad walking down central london he turn around to see who shouted out loud (coronavirus) the other guy though that he was giving him a bad look so he punch he face and gave him a broken cheek bone. wtf man

anyways im not annoyed about this just sad that people have to go through this pain.

not pointing fingers at you guys just saying what i feel right now


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Mar 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> hi all
> 
> i hope they won't cancel the event it be a shame.
> 
> ...


Hey Ryan, I think everyone is sick and tired of hearing about the virus, but it sounds like you're having a tougher time than most, which I'm sorry about.
It seems to have become a black shroud descending over humanity with an inescapable inevitability. But what will be will be.
Meantime, gallows humour aside, I'm doing my best to forget about it, and avoid the news which has become far more virulent...


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2020)

It really is ridiculous the extent of fear this is creating. I am saddened by peoples burgeoning Xenophobia that it starting to rear its ugly head. 
Signs up in all GP and Chemists advising no stock of Purell and Face Masks. Was asked if I had been to Asia recently as was wearing a Godzilla Tshirt, had to laugh them away. 
3 Cases here at the moment with one in Belper under self isolation.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Tim Harrison said:


> I'm doing my best to forget about it, and avoiding the news which has become far more virulent...


I was talking to a colleague, who is an epidemiologist, and she said that it will eventually  infect nearly everybody, unless they live on a remote island where the resident population neither have visitors or ever leave the island. 

Her reasoning was that the only those people who have survived infection have any antibodies against the disease, and that it will already be widely enough spread around the world, so the "genie" is out of the bottle. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Mar 2020)

hi all
look like the event has been cancel by the virus.

hopefully when things get better we can all meet up and have a good time. every one take care and keep safe ok

here a message from the event.

Cancellation of ADA private event in Kew Gardens

Due to advice issued by the UK government, ‘The World of Nature Aquarium’, scheduled to take place on May 18, 2020 at the the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew has been cancelled.

We realise that many of you will be disappointed by this unfortunate news, however, we are committed to taking measures to limit the spread of Coronavirus (COVID-19) and to protect your safety.

Your understanding is highly appreciated. We would like to hold this event at another time after the situation is recovered and we look forward to seeing you then.


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

Will there be one of these in the future?


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2020)

Tom Ryan said:


> Will there be one of these in the future?



They did say they will do their best to host it again


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Aug 2020)

Stu Worrall said:


> They did say they will do their best to host it again


Too bad this one was canned  would be great to see and also Kew is a wonderfull location


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2020)

Well I'm guessing if they do host another those who were booked in originally will be the first to be invited. I hope...


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Well I'm guessing if they do host another those who were booked in originally will be the first to be invited. I hope...


We can always do an UKAPS meet at Kew


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> We can always do an UKAPS meet at Kew


that would be awesome!!!!

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------

